# Egytian newspapers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is a list of the newspapers available.. and more importantly who publishes//owns/ them.


Egypt's papers:

Al-Ahram: Daily, state-run, largest distribution in Egypt

Al-Akhbar: Daily, state-run, second to Al-Ahram in institutional size

Al-Gomhurriya: Daily, state-run

Rose al-Youssef: Daily, state-run

Al-Dostour: Daily, privately owned

Al-Shorouk: Daily, privately owned

Al-Watan: Daily, privately owned

Al-Wafd: Daily, published by the liberal Wafd Party

Youm7: Daily, privately owned

Al-Tahrir: Daily, privately owned

Freedom and Justice: Daily, published by the Muslim Brotherhood's Freedom and Justice Party

Sawt al-Umma: Weekly, privately owned

Al-Arabi: Weekly, published by the Nasserist Party

Al-Nour: Official paper of the Salafi Nour Party


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's a useful link to Egyptian online newspapers and Worldwide.
Egyptian Newspapers : ????? ??????? : Newspapers from Egypt : Egyptian News : Africa


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Egyptian Newspapers*



MaidenScotland said:


> Here is a list of the newspapers available.. and more importantly who publishes//owns/ them.


I would be curious to learn who is behind al-Masry al-Yawm and Egypt Independent. This didn't exist when I lived here last 12 years ago. Any ideas?


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

jemiljan said:


> I would be curious to learn who is behind al-Masry al-Yawm and Egypt Independent. This didn't exist when I lived here last 12 years ago. Any ideas?


*About Al-Masry Al-Youm*

Al-Masry Al-Youm for Journalism and Publication is an independent Egyptian media organization established in 2003. Its board is headed by Kamel Tawfiq Diab and includes a number of prominent Egyptian businessmen.
The organization issues Al-Masry Al-Youm daily newspaper, Egypt's foremost Arabic-language independent daily. The first issue of the paper hit the market on 7 June, 2004 and its editor-in-chief is Magdy El Galad.
The organization also runs www.almasryalyoum.com and www.almasryalyoum.com/en which include an extensive multimedia section and an English Edition. 
The editorial policy of Al-Masry Al-Youm publications is independent and balanced journalism within the framework of the highest professional standards incorporating the latest developments of the media world to our content.
Contact us:
Lina Attalah 
Managing Editor
[email protected]
Saif Nasrawi
Managing Editor
[email protected]
Nora Younis
Multimedia Managing Editor
[email protected]
Fathy Abu Hatab
Online Community Manager
[email protected]
Multimedia
[email protected]
For copyright inquiries and content usage requests
[email protected]
For feedback on the content and performance of the website
[email protected]
Advertisement
[email protected]
Al-Masry Al-Youm
49 Mobtadayan Street, El-Qasr El-Aini
11 Gamal Eddin Abul Mahassen Street, Garden City
Tel:+2-02-2792 6183/7 - +2-02-2798 0100
Fax: +2-02-2792 6331


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> *About Al-Masry Al-Youm*
> 
> Al-Masry Al-Youm for Journalism and Publication is an independent Egyptian media organization established in 2003. Its board is headed by Kamel Tawfiq Diab and includes a number of prominent Egyptian businessmen...


Thanks! I wasn't clear, but I was wondering more about the affiliations of these "...prominent Egyptian businessmen..." I just found that according to Wikipedia, Kamel Diab is the grandson of publisher Salah Diab.

Al-masry Al-youm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

